# Is Bed Weight Needed for Light Plowing?



## fencible39 (Apr 11, 2007)

For years I've plowed with my CJ5 with chains on all 4 wheels. Never a problem with any depth storm.
Just bought a Ram 2500 4x4 Quad cab with a minute mount Fisher plow (used) and am wondering if I will need to add weight to the bed to plow my gravel driveway and yard? (400ft or so) Appreciate hearing from someone who has actually done this with stock tires.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i would put in 500 pounds or so it really helps keep the truck in control too when you are driving with the plow up down the road because there is so much weight on the front


----------



## fencible39 (Apr 11, 2007)

dodgeguy99;392218 said:


> i would put in 500 pounds or so it really helps keep the truck in control too when you are driving with the plow up down the road because there is so much weight on the front


Thanks, good to know. I'm probably never going to do that as I live very remote. I just wanted to know if the Dodge will plow sufficiently without weight (without chains) (the driveway areas).

The only time I might be on the open road with the plow is if the town doesn't plow the dirt road and I have to.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

what i meant was when you have to drive into town and you have your plow UP it takes a lot of weight off the back tires and its really easy to loose control it takes a couple min. to throw in a couple bags of sand that help a lot.


----------



## fencible39 (Apr 11, 2007)

dodgeguy99;392224 said:


> what i meant was when you have to drive into town and you have your plow UP it takes a lot of weight off the back tires and its really easy to loose control it takes a couple min. to throw in a couple bags of sand that help a lot.


Makes sense to me. I"ll have to stock up on some of those sand & salt bags.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i run weight in the back of my 2500 ram, i have an 8 foot curtis, without weight it makes a huge diffrence, it plows 1000x better with weight in the back.

i put anywhere from 600-800 punds back there and it does the trick.


----------



## fencible39 (Apr 11, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;392230 said:


> i run weight in the back of my 2500 ram, i have an 8 foot curtis, without weight it makes a huge diffrence, it plows 1000x better with weight in the back.
> 
> i put anywhere from 600-800 punds back there and it does the trick.


Heh, I guess gas mileage is not a consideration in the winter to do the job right. There have probably been other threads on just what people use for weight so I'll do some searching. Seems like those sand tubes or bags of salt as someone mentioned would be good.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

fencible39;392241 said:


> Heh, I guess gas mileage is not a consideration in the winter to do the job right. There have probably been other threads on just what people use for weight so I'll do some searching. Seems like those sand tubes or bags of salt as someone mentioned would be good.


you really cant worry about gas milage when your driving a 5.9 litre, with 800 pounds hung on the front, 800 pounds tossed in the back, in 4wd pushng snow, lol,

but yeah i use the sand tubes as well.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

My friend ran his new 2500 last year with the Hemi and the 8ft Fisher no ballast. This spring he needed two new tires for the rear. Fronts were fine.

Traction was a problem every time he plowed.

I think he will be using weight next year or maybe a v-box.

On a single drive it might not be a problem.


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

When I plowed my drive this past year I did not put any weight in the back, did just fine.

I went out on the road once (with the plow on, usually I'll take it off if im done)) with lots of snow on the ground, faired OK but had a scary moment going down a steep hill, had to drop the plow to aid my stopping, probably having no weight in the back added to the problem, not sure.

As for MPG i have a 03 2500 w/ an 8' plow and I got about 6.5mpg while plowing...


----------



## fencible39 (Apr 11, 2007)

dRam2500CT;392265 said:


> When I plowed my drive this past year I did not put any weight in the back, did just fine.
> 
> I went out on the road once (with the plow on, usually I'll take it off if im done)) with lots of snow on the ground, faired OK but had a scary moment going down a steep hill, had to drop the plow to aid my stopping, probably having no weight in the back added to the problem, not sure.
> 
> As for MPG i have a 03 2500 w/ an 8' plow and I got about 6.5mpg while plowing...


Scary! That's less than my bro's 18 wheel flatbed gets.


----------



## jdanforth (Feb 12, 2007)

fencible39;392212 said:


> For years I've plowed with my CJ5 with chains on all 4 wheels. Never a problem with any depth storm.
> Just bought a Ram 2500 4x4 Quad cab with a minute mount Fisher plow (used) and am wondering if I will need to add weight to the bed to plow my gravel driveway and yard? (400ft or so) Appreciate hearing from someone who has actually done this with stock tires.


I own a ford f250 with 8 foot fisher and stock tires.have never needed extra weight.Just have to have a clue on plowing.


----------



## fencible39 (Apr 11, 2007)

jdanforth;392473 said:


> I own a ford f250 with 8 foot fisher and stock tires.have never needed extra weight.Just have to have a clue on plowing.


Thanks, I'm sure it will be a little different than plowing with my CJ5, but it will sure go faster. Just my yard & driveway so I'll give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

fencible39;392212 said:


> For years I've plowed with my CJ5 with chains on all 4 wheels. Never a problem with any depth storm.
> Just bought a Ram 2500 4x4 Quad cab with a minute mount Fisher plow (used) and am wondering if I will need to add weight to the bed to plow my gravel driveway and yard? (400ft or so) Appreciate hearing from someone who has actually done this with stock tires.


You need to add weight *ANY* Time you put a plow on front of your Truck OR Jeep.

Have you ever stood back and looked at your vehicle with the plow raised?
The front is down and the back it way up in the air.
Yes, with weight on the front tiers you will have traction and be able to go through the snow.
But adding weight to the back has more to do with BALANCING your vehicle for proper braking and for control.

With OUT the weight on the rear the rear end is light, your truck will fishtail, spin and be dangerous in an emergency .

We run all Dodge 2500's and none of them leave the yard with out weight in the back.

If you think your truck is fine with out weight in the back, Just try it ! 
You will find it is more comfortable, efficient and you will have even more traction

Q, Do you remove the plow when you are done plowing your drive.

PS. Stock tires (or if your plow is new or used) have nothing to do with adding weight to the back of your truck, adding weight is for balancing out your vehicle.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jdanforth;392473 said:


> I own a ford f250 with 8 foot fisher and stock tires.have never needed extra weight.Just have to have a clue on plowing.


 I'm sending you a $1 so you can go buy a clue!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dRam2500CT;392265 said:


> .
> 
> I went out on the road once (with the plow on, usually I'll take it off if im done)) with lots of snow on the ground, *faired OK but had a scary moment going down a steep hill, had to drop the plow to aid my stopping, probably having no weight in the back added to the problem*, not sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## fencible39 (Apr 11, 2007)

See next message for "re-do" for clarity. .


----------



## fencible39 (Apr 11, 2007)

SnoFarmer;392529 said:


> You need to add weight *ANY* Time you put a plow on front of your Truck OR Jeep.
> 
> Have you ever stood back and looked at your vehicle with the plow raised?
> The front is down and the back it way up in the air.
> ...


Not this truck.

I agree with that if I were to end up on the road.

If there is any emergency it'll be in my 600 foot driveway and yard. That's the only place it will be used. I'm a 9 mile trip from the nearest hole in the wall that even carries milk, and I'm 1 1/2 miles off the main road on a dead end dirt road. As I said, there won't be any other use but here.

I can understand that for a plowing business.

If I try and fail, then I'll know more than if I had failed to try.

I intend to. The mileage is bad enough with it off. That's the purpose of the Minute Mount, although the first time I took it off and on it took way longer than a minute. I just got the truck so this will be the first year. I know my Jeep wouldn't do it without chains.

Got BFG All Terrains on it. BTW, I didn't mention that this is a 8800 GvR Ram 2500. I put 3/4 ton of shingles on it the other day coming from home depot and it didn't even seen to drop it much at all in the back, if it did. I even had to take a picture to show OTR hauler Bro as he has a 1/2 ton Chev and he was real proud of bringing me a ton of wood pellets. Almost dragging on the axles though.

I didn't mean to start a flame war here but things are not all the same for all those plowing.


----------



## fencible39 (Apr 11, 2007)

fencible39;392534 said:


> See next message for "re-do" for clarity. .





SnoFarmer;392529 said:


> You need to add weight *ANY* Time you put a plow on front of your Truck OR Jeep.
> 
> Have you ever stood back and looked at your vehicle with the plow raised?
> The front is down and the back it way up in the air.
> ...


See reply following message.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

fencible39;392535 said:


> Not this truck.
> 
> I agree with that if I were to end up on the road.
> 
> ...


I run BFG's also on my 8800lb rams too.
It does not matter if you only plow your drive or plow commercially, adding weight is the right way to go. 
You can leave some weight in the back all winter to aid in traction.
Plus it will save your tires too ( less wheel spin=less tire wear)

It's not a flame war or about opinions it is about FACTS.
It is a FACT that weight add to the back is the proper way to set up a plow truck.

Yes, it will still plow with out it but it will plow better, be safer, handle better, stop faster and have better traction with the added weight.



fencible39" but things are not all the same for all those plowing.[/QUOTE said:


> The laws if physics apply to ALL who plow.
> 
> O.K. You caried 3/4 ton of shingles  The camper(in the pic) on my 2500 weights in at 2400lb dry.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

rear visibility with that is probly so unsafe it would be safer to plow without anything in the bed


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ABES;392556 said:


> rear visibility with that is probly so unsafe it would be safer to plow without anything in the bed


lol,
I can take a nap and make some coffee when I need a break.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Plow manufactures all require weight to be added to bed. Most have charts for it. In modern trucks, thing like traction controls and anit-lock brakes can be affected it truck is that unbalanced. 

Even in your own driveway that can be a problem.

Just add a few hundred pounds. Its not like it has to be removed every time the plow is.


----------

